# The Renegades: A Tau RP (Recruitment)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Tau are a young but growing race. They are totally unified with the sole purpose of bringing peace and unity to all those who live in the galaxy. They hunt their enemies using long-range plasma weaponry and missiles, and view the art of close combat as barbaric. Perhaps that is why they’re losing to the Orks, Tyranids, and Necrons that plague their Empire.

The Scythes of Fury are one faction that realizes the need for aggressive, offensive tactics, and they understand that sticking an enemy with a powered blade is as effective as shooting off their head. The Scythes are regarded as renegades among the Tau Empire, who disapprove of their harsh, cruel methods. Nevertheless, the Scythes have been met with much success, and the young xenos are in no position to waste resources on an ally.

The Scythes still fight for the Empire, although many of the traditional Tau ways have been disregarded such as language and culture. That is why, when the Ork WAAAGH! Bloodshanka, named after its crafty, powerful Warboss, appeared in Tau space, the Scythes knew that this threat had to be contained, and defeated.

*The Renegades*​
Rules:
1)	No God-modding. A generic RP rule – you can talk to other characters, which tends to be more noticeable if you color the text, but you cannot control their actions.
2)	ONE post per update, unless stated otherwise. If you need to make two posts, PM me.
3)	The RP will be updated every 7 days, or until everyone has posted.
4) I will stop recruiting after 5 people.
5)	HAVE FUN! I can honestly say this RP will be as good, if not better, than my first Guards of Thorgir RP, which was a huge hit among SW fans.


Character:

The best part! Being the high-ranking Renegades that we are, we don’t settle for Fire Warrior armor or Crisis Suits... no, we go for the biggest sets of armor available to the Tau – XV9 Battlesuits. If you don’t know what these are, check Forge World. XV9s are large, highly mobile, and bristling with close-quarter weaponry. They are typically used to test experimental weapons and hit the enemy up close. They are regarded with some controversy among the Tau Empire for this very reason, but among the Scythes of Fury, it is a perfect weapon.

Title: 
Tau don’t have names, but titles. As my bodyguard, you are Shas’vre ________.

Weapons: 
You must have two weapon systems. The options are: 
-	Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
-	Phased Ion Guns
-	Fusion Cascades
-	Pulse Submunition Rifles
-	*Experimental Weaponry*


Experimental Weaponry:

You may create your very own weapon from scratch, or make one based on an existing Tau weapon. You want Smart Missiles? Sure. You want Flamers? Sure. You want an energized close combat blade, or a grenade dispenser? SURE. Just keep in mind that XV9s are built for close quarters, so things like Railguns and ranged weaponry is not recommended. PM me if you absolutely MUST be that sniper, or you want an extra gun on your shoulder, and we can work something out . Also, don’t use the same experimental weapon as another player, because we’d like everyone to be unique.


Hard Wired System:

The basics of every Tau Battlesuit. We are equipped with a Multi Tracker which allows us to fire all our weapons at once, a Vectored Retro Thruster which allows us to jump into and out of close combat, Photonic Dischargers which releases a blast similar to a stun grenade, and we must choose another:
-	Shield Generator
-	Target Lock
-	Drone Controller with option of Shield Drone, Marker Drone, or Gun Drone. Limit two drones per customer .
-	Got something better in mind? PM me.


Description: 

How do you fight? How do you look? What’s your back-story like? Were you in any significant battle? How did you become the Commander’s (me) bodyguard? Before you could pilot the XV9 you had to be an experienced Crisis Suit pilot – how did that go? How old are you?


Example (My Profile):

Title: Shas’o Skull Crusher

Weapons: Twin-Linked Burst Cannon – right arm, Tractor Gauntlet (experimental) – left arm, Razor Drone Launcher (experimental) – right shoulder, Powered Close Combat Blades (experimental) – under both arms
Tractor Gauntlet: A brace around my arm that allows me to pull in enemies, or push them away using a tractor beam-like energy.
Razor Drone Launcher: A launcher that releases a swarm of tiny, intelligent drones. Upon release, small powered blades unfold beneath them to slice enemies apart.
Powered Close Combat Blades: Attached beneath each arm as a sort of bayonet, they are powered by potent energy that allows them to slice through enemies like a hot knife through butter.

Hard Wired System: Shield Generator

Description: Commander Skull Crusher earned his name in the battle of Mylin IV. The Tau were fighting a losing battle against the Necron forces of Overlord Oedimyn. Skull Crusher disobeyed orders and snuck up on the Overlord, charging him with a savage cry before bashing his skull-like head in with the barrel of his plasma rifle, effectively winning that battle for the Tau Empire. After that brave, yet risky act, he realized the potential in training other Tau in the art of close quarters. Thus he and his followers set out and created the renegade band, “The Scythes of Fury”. He adorns his Battlesuit with red bandanas - the Scythes’ trademark symbol of blood and change. The Shas’o himself is largely muscular, as a result of intense workouts, which is a daily routine for the renegades. He created this practice knowing that loyalist Tau are slim and flimsy, and break easy in battle, but when one prepares the body he will become strong and more of a threat. He wears a red bandana around his head at all times, even while piloting the XV9.


*Players:*
This is more for personal reference.

Me: Skull Crusher
Karak the Unfaithful: Vral - Over-ambitious
Malochai: Blade-Fisted - Combative
Santaire: Agile Strike - Arrogant
HOGGLORD: Black Mirror - Illusionary
CGall10: Bloodied - Patient


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

this seems like a blast i wish i knew more about 40k to join in


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i like the look of this. Might join in a bit.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

WOOH! Destroyerhive has an Rp!

I'm joining this one and I haven't even read it yet!


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll join in this! Sounds good, I'll have a char. sheet up later


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

OK, close-combat tau, sounds cool. :biggrin:

Title: Shas'vre Vral (undercut)

Weapons: Vral carries a piece of experimental weaponry designed by himself and various Kroot shapers from Pech. It is a long, jagged and crude blade that fits on the 'wrist' of his battlesui arm. As well as the blade's own strength it is also powered making it lethal against any opponent. He also carries a arm mounted fusion cascade.

Hard Wired System: Shield generator

Description: Vral began life as any other member of the fire caste, burn into military service, fire warrior, battlesuit, the same story that millions of others had been through. Not long after he was promoted to Shas'vre he and his company were sent to aid another army in a battle against the orks. He remembered how the tau warriors were torn limb from limb but the green menace and were unable to fight back, after the battle he confronted an ethereal demanding to know why those pointless deaths had occuried, the ethereal simply told them him that close combat was a wickied and should be avoided.

Vral felt as though the Ethereals were blinded, however, he remebered how the Kroot had fought and prevented many more pointless deaths. So he returned to Pech and spent many years learning how to fight in close quarters. He was determined to return and prove the Ethereals wrong, turn the Tau into a force to be reckoned with, it was a very big ambition.

Then Vral heard of The Sycthes of Fury and all of a sudden his ambition seemed to become more of a reality. He thanked his Kroot comrades and joined the Sycthes, making Vral the newest edition to the group.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Title: Shas’vre Fi’d’ron (Blade-Fisted)

Weapons: Energy Glove [experimental] – right arm, Twin-Linked Burst Cannons – left arm, Bomblet Projector [experimental] - right shoulder, Repulsor [experimental] – under left arm

_Energy Glove - This is a weapon that runs all the way up Blade-Fisted’s forearm, emitted by numerous energy field generators. It turns his arm into a weapon that literally melts away what it touches. This can be used either as an offensive weapon or to defend against close combat weapons.
Bomblet Projector - Using a complex AI to determine distances and movement speeds, this weapon sends minute bombs directly into the path of enemies and designed to kill infantry. 
Repulsor - This is a self-defence weapon, and when used sends out a wave of energy that can, depending on the enemy, send them flying or knock them them over. It is usually non-lethal, and is only useful to give Blade-Fisted some breathing space when he starts becoming overwhelmed._

Hard Wired System: Drone Controller - Shield Drone x 1, Gun Drone x 1

Description: Blade-Fisted was thus named for his actions on the contested Imperial paradise world of Alephesion IV. After becoming detached from his allies during an unexpected attack and running low on ammo, he fashioned a ‘glove’ of four blades that extended past his hand, allowing him to punch his enemies and the result was nearly always death through severe internal trauma caused by the blow (such as crushed ribs and collapsed lungs) or evisceration. Since then, Blade-Fisted has fought with a variation of this weapon, the latest incarnation of which is the Energy Glove. For ranged weapons, he prefers his twin-linked burst cannons to cut down swathes of infantry.
Blade-Fisted is muscular for a Tau due to the training regime, although by no means is the strongest. Since the campaign on Alephesion IV, he has had a tattoo of four blades on his right wrist. He has a black, braided top-knot which reaches down to between his shoulder blades and what he has dubbed his ‘Tactical Lens’ over his right eye at all times.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent profiles guys! Only need three more players now.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok Destroyerhive, we're fighting orks, thats cool.

But, are we going to be going round in a group all the time or will their be points when we can split off? And what about NPC allies? will we see much of them?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Woah, lots of questions there .

Okay, firstly, the way I like to do RPs is with a great sense of companionship and love between the players, so yes, we are travelling in a group. I am your commander and you are my bodyguard (sound familiar? ).

We will have to split off a few times, but i cannot disclose where exactly .

We will have NPC allies, but the story is cleverly made to leave them out of our business, like how the SW army was holding the city while the Wolf Guard left to find the Hive Tyrant from TGoT.

Hope this answers your questions.

P.S. As a grad present, I just got 3 actual XV9s! I assembled two, but on was missing some parts


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Are the XV9s nice? I'm looking at them for a Tau army, they look ... Well, beautiful xD Verdict ??


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, you tell me :wink:.

View attachment 959935520


View attachment 959935521


View attachment 959935522


View attachment 959935523


View attachment 959935524


View attachment 959935525


View attachment 959935526


View attachment 959935527


View attachment 959935528


View attachment 959935529


View attachment 959935530


View attachment 959935531


View attachment 959935532


View attachment 959935533


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

OK, I love them   I'll have to save up for ... Ever


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright alright, you've convinced me. A Tau version of Ragnar 'Skywolf' will return to wage war alongside a Tau version of Thorgir

As a question, what sept are we from because that is integrated into a Tau's name?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

We used to be part of the Au'taal sept, but of course, we broke off. It isn't particularly important though.

Only room for two more then .


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

DestroyerHive said:


> We used to be part of the Au'taal sept, but of course, we broke off. It isn't particularly important though.
> 
> Only room for two more then .


I assumed that since we weren't directly part of the empire we would have abandoned our sept names, which is why i left it out my name.

and also because I couldn't be bothered to look up tau septs again.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> We used to be part of the Au'taal sept, but of course, we broke off. It isn't particularly important though.


The last statement of the above quoted made me want to hurt something to be perfectly honest.

Where the group is from, amongst other things, is actually fairly important. Stuff like that can help shape the likes of background, personality, and appearance in addition to how characters might interact with one another.

Maybe some of the characters harbour deep seeded hatreds or regrets for their actions that led to them breaking off, or maybe they agree with/condemn the choices other characters have made in that event.


Collective background is rather important in any RP, or at least very much so in ones where the characters are to have similar relations (like coming from the same sept world for example.)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

darkreever said:


> The last statement of the above quoted made me want to hurt something to be perfectly honest.
> 
> Where the group is from, amongst other things, is actually fairly important. Stuff like that can help shape the likes of background, personality, and appearance in addition to how characters might interact with one another.
> 
> ...


darkreever, i was a joke ok? there is no need to start gunning for me. If it means that much then I'll edit it for you.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It isn't your statement he's angry about Karak, it was DH's statement about the sept we come from not mattering. Because it does, it definitely does for all the reasons he has stated. For example someone who came from the Au'taal sept and was one of the first of our group might look down on someone who joined later. Someone who joined because he truly believed that it was the right thing to do would be disgusted by someone who joined for the sake of killing enemies up close and personal. Someone from Tau would have a different personality than someone from Fal'shia, they would have a different background. They might look slightly different or have different ideas of how the Greater Good can be fulfilled (with very strict boundaries of course). It would, as Darkreever has said, shape the character, turn him/her from a jumble of paragraphs into a person you can get into and write about properly


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, that's enough discussion on the topic. If you need to know about our sept, the internet has plenty to say about Au'taal. I never found it necessary to mention throughout the planning of the RP, hence not important in my case. If you want to delve into your character's fluff, then go ahead by all means.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn...I really want to do this but im going to be internet-less for basically the next 2 months...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

*Title:* Shas’Vre Mon J'kaara

*Weapons: 
*Right Arm- Heavy Burst Cannon (Experimental), Disruption Blade (Experimental)
Left Arm- VFD (Experimental) , Disruption Blade (Experimental)
Right Shoulder- Mal'caor Launcher (Experimental)
Left Shoulder- Shield Generator

_Heavy Burst Cannon:_ Instead of the traditional twin linked burst cannon, the Heavy Burst cannon sacrifices the punishing rate of fire for range and slightly more armour piercing ability

_VFD:_ The Variable Fusion Disruptor. This is a newly designed weapon, in essence a fusion blaster but the beam can be dispersed to such a degree that it functions as a flamer when the settings are altered.

_Disruption Blade:_ A small blade, about a meter long with a powerful disruption field on it, it is slung underneath the 'hand' of the XV9 battlesuit. It is used for very close quarters as it has very little reach.

_Mal'caor Launcher:_ The Mal'caor Launcher the _Spider_ launcher fire small robotic spiders, about the size of a human hand, at the enemy. There are three kinds: 

EMP Spider: Fitted with an advanced EMP system, the spider will move towards large armored targets, shutting down systems and making a tiny small explosion, which occasionally damages some vital system or fries an important cable.

Incendiary Spider: These Spiders will scuttle up to enemies or drill under the surface of the ground. They will then detonate with extreme force, killing lightly armored opponents

_Ol_ Spiders: _Bright_ Spiders scuttle into the enemy forces and detonate with a blinding flash that disorientates and stuns those nearby.

*Hard Wired System:* HDP (Experimental)

_HDP:_ The Holographic Distortion Projector, at standard setting, creates between 1 and 3 holographic replicas of the battlesuit from which it its projected. If, however, Sufficient images and data can be acquired for other things, then they can also be projected. So, for instance, if the user managed to get images from every possible angle on an enemy unit or a large tree, then the suit could make a holographic projection of said object/unit.

*Description:* Once a stealth suit Shas'Vre, Mon J'kaara leapt at the honour of serving under Skull Crusher, though the split from the Sept troubled him. He has a great respect for the Farsight Enclaves, seeing their methods as wise, but their split from the empire wrong and sees Skull Crusher as a new, more stable Farsight, one who is a true embodiment of the Greater Good, and it's ability to adapt to any situation.

Mon J'kaara (meaning Black Mirror) prefers the use of diversionary and stealth tactics. Preferring to confuse the enemy with diversions, counter-attacks and feints. He uses the experimental Mal'caor Launcher to great effect, blinding the enemy with Ol Spiders and stopping armored columns with his EMP Spiders. 
If the enemy comes too close, he activates his deadly twin Disruption Blades, slashing and slicing through the enemy in a fluid motion. He greatly enjoys the mobility afforded to him by his XV9 battle-suit, it's lack of stealthiness made up for by its speed and maneuverability.

Mon J'kaara is a fervent believer in the greater good, but disagrees with their anti-close combat teachings, believing that the other empires that the Tau have encountered have prospered because of their skill in all fields of war.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

@JAMOB: I'm sorry to hear that. I can't imagine going a single _week_ without internet! Maybe you can catch my next RP though, whenever that is!

@HOGGLORD: I love the creativity! Nice profile!



Alright guys, as an extra reminder to me, I would like all of you to describe your character in ONE word to put on the intro post .


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Edit: Ah shit, I made a double post


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Illusionary. (It's a real word)


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

When you say describe the character in one word, do you mean like 'Farsight' and 'Shadowsun', 'Skull-Crusher' etc?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nah, like describe your personality, or what seperates you from the other players. "Aggresive" for instance, if you're the most aggresive of all of us. HOGGLORD uses deceptive tactics to fight, thus making him "Illusionary". I'd describe myself as "Authoritative" because I hold command over all of you.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Right, OK ... I'll get back to you on that


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

I love this idea! I'm very excited to get this started!  Here's my guy, any questions please feel free to ask/pm! 

Title: Shas’vre Mont'yr (bloodied)

Weapons:
---Fusion Cascades - left arm

---Neutron Repeater - an experimental weapon that is based off of the vespid neutron blaster. This weapon has the same stopping power of the blaster but it sacrifices range for a higher rate of fire. It is mounted on the right wrist.

---in his right hand he carries nothing. however he has sheathed a sword modeled after the one that almost took his life. (see description)

Hard Wired System: Advanced Blacksun Filter
-----The advanced blacksun filter is similar to the blacksun filter in the way that it allows the user to utilize night vision. It also provides the user with heat vision. Powerful enough to see through barricades, tanks, and even certain walls.

Description:
---Much like the others, Mont'yr worked his way up the ranks to a crisis suit. With precision accuracy, he took out an enemy transport and jumped toward it against orders. a single guardsmen officer staggered out of the transport, and in fluent imperial gothic, Mont'yr tried to convince the officer to fight for the greater good. The officer reacted positively, and as soon as Mont'yr turned his back he was stabbed by the officers and blacked out. Weeks later he woke up in the infirmary with a severe wound. He found the sword and modeled a larger one and with years of training mastered it's techniques. Shortly there after he was recruited to the scythes of fury. With a silent passion he serves skull-crusher and his fellow tau by protecting and killing when necessary, while harboring an extreme hatred for those who try to take his life and the lives of his comrades.

One word description? _Patient_


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome! We just need to see your profile Santaire, and we'll be ready to go!

I look forward to seeing you on the field of battle. In preperation, please enjoy the music of the Gods of Metal, Manowar!






Also, I'd still like a one-word description of all of you so I know what to do with you .


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

it is edited!


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Gonna describe Blade-Fisted as 'Combative', DestroyerHive, I think. Even with his own comrades


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I think for me it'll be 'dreamer' because my character is very over-ambitious.

when's the action thread up?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. The action thread will be up as soon as we get the last profile in.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

DestroyerHive said:


> Thanks guys. The action thread will be up as soon as we get the last profile in.


who owns the mysterious last profile?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your assuming that that last spot has been taken. DestroyerHive could mean that you may have to wait untill another player comes along entirely.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

He's waiting for me. Right, I might take a while for this so if anyone wants to fill the spot you're welcome to it


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Your assuming that that last spot has been taken. DestroyerHive could mean that you may have to wait untill another player comes along entirely.


Actually, it is written in the intro post who is playing, and Santaire's character was put down as "pending".



> He's waiting for me. Right, I might take a while for this so if anyone wants to fill the spot you're welcome to it


Alright, well I'll just go ahead and post up the Action thread. I'll write you in later.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Woot! Can't wait to begin xD


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahh the old DH tradition. Drop you into the middle of hell and tell you to kill everything.

It'll be my pleasure :spiteful:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Heh heh... Have at it boys... :aggressive:

The thread is now up


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'm partway through writing my post


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellently written Blade-Fisted! Maybe you'll be as strong as me some day! (not bloody likely...) :spiteful:


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I can but hope and continue writing  but I'm happy with my level of writing, it's good enough to get me through English at school and [hopefully] college


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Right, sorry to dissapoint but I cannot for the life of me get any ideas for a Tau character down. I am hereby releasing my reservation of a shas'vre.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Aw that's too bad...

Okay, we'll go the four of us for now until someone else drops in.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Well, that reply took ages to write. Worth it, though, I hope


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dammit Dammit Dammit Dammit!!!!!!! :ireful2:

Stop making me interested :cray:

Okay, you've done it now DH with your frigging experimental weaponry. Its too great an opportunity to pass up. Expect a character sheet from me once again


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Dammit Dammit Dammit Dammit!!!!!!!
> 
> Stop making me interested
> 
> Okay, you've done it now DH with your frigging experimental weaponry. Its too great an opportunity to pass up. Expect a character sheet from me once again


:biggrin:


Edit: Never thought this was possible, but you guys are actually posting faster than I can pump out updates! Seeing as today I'm busy, I may not get the next one up until tonight (CA time). Excellent work all of you!

Oh, and I have some honourable mention awards when the RP ends


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Shas’vre Vior’la Kunas Ka (Agile Strike)

Weaponry:
Plasma Beam Rifle (Both arms)
Avalanche Missile Launcher (Both shoulders)
Plasma Blades (Underside of both arms)

Experimental equipment
Plasma Beam Rifle – Pretty much what it sounds like. This is a plasma rifle that has a beam setting allowing it to send a continuous bolt of plasma across the battlefield. They have been built into his gauntlets however and so instead of stretching out before him they jut out from halfway down his forearms to end just after his knuckles. When used at full power on the beam setting these drain power at an incredible rate and so he uses it sparingly lest it leave him immobilized in a combat zone.
Avalanche Missile Launcher – Essentially just 2 smart missile systems mounted on his shoulders however they have the ability to load different types of missiles besides the standard type. These include plasma and poison warheads.
Plasma Blades – Powered by the massive generator built into his suit these project from 2 system set to the underside of each of his forearms. From them spring blades of pure plasma, held into the shape of combat blades by sophisticated power fields.

Hard wired system:
Shield Generator

Appearance: Kunas would be unremarkable in every way for he is not unique in looks was it not for the scar that runs from his forehead to his cheekbone. It is an ugly wound, taken in a battle against the Imperium when he was a Shas’la. He is slim but possesses a wiry strength. Dark eyes hide a scarred soul that is capable of doing horrifying things. He carries a bonding knife sheathed on his back and a pulse pistol holstered at his right hip.

Personality: Aggressive and confident in his own abilities as befits a Tau who has graduated from the academy on the Sept world of Vior’la. He has become quieter since breaking off from the Tau Empire, fearing that he has risked his soul by doing so. Only in the heat of battle with blood decorating his battle suit does he find peace.

History: Kunas was born into the Fire Caste on Vior’la. His parents were both warriors and they raised him to follow in their footsteps. As soon as he came of age he was enlisted in the Fire Caste academy on Vior’la and became a Shas'Saal. After he passed his training he became a Fire Warrior. His mother and father died 5 years later in a battle against the Orks under Commander Farsight, an Ork plane had dropped a bomb on their position and the resulting shrapnel tore them and their squad to pieces. Kunas did not weep for his parents had died for the greater good.

He took his disfiguring scar less than 5 months later. His position had been stormed by Imperial guardsmen and he had fought back. One of the guardsmen had drawn a knife and slashed at him, cutting his deeply but at the same time Kunas shot the man in the stomach with his pulse rifle. His squad had recovered their wits by then and formed a firing line, massacring the remaining guardsmen. One of them rushed him to a medic who insisted he had to stay off the front line, Kunas had protested at this but been beaten down by the veteran.

His soul was scarred during a battle with the Tyranids. He watched his squad die, alongside 2 more fire teams and a squadron of battle suits. All crushed as if they were nothing, as if all their brave deeds had been mere trivialities. He was elevated to the rank of Shas'ui and became a battle suit pilot after that battle but he remained scarred.

He joined the Scythes of Fury as soon as they had been founded, not just out of want of revenge nor of a belief that the Greater Good was wrong in its belief that the art of close combat was foolish but because he truly believed that for the Tau to fight the savage and uncouth races in the galaxy such as the Tyranids or the Orks or even the Imperium of Man then they would need to be able to fight them on their own terms even though it could ruin the Tau in the process...

One word description: Hmm, stuck between Arrogant and Hot-blooded


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Darn straight. :so_happy:

Update 3 will be up shortly.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention that I'm going to be out of action from next friday until the following tuesday


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm... no problem. There's no rush :wink:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Come on guys, the RP is far from over!

Here's some pics of the final XV9 to complete the trio :

View attachment 959935913


View attachment 959935914


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Its barely been a week and I know that I'm being slow but I'm afraid that I don't want to miss out on Midge's new rp but I will be able to miss a single update and not ruin this rp. It'll be awkward and I'll try to get both done


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Its barely been a week and I know that I'm being slow but I'm afraid that I don't want to miss out on Midge's new rp but I will be able to miss a single update and not ruin this rp. It'll be awkward and I'll try to get both done


There's no rush. There is a seven day period between Updates, unless everyone posts fast enough.


----------

